

A 12-Foot Raised Floor? - 1SockChuck
http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/archives/2009/06/03/a-12-foot-raised-floor/

======
redorb
I thought heat rises ?! ; I would've thought of below ground level before - I
thought of putting them over head and cooling the room below them ..

~~~
patrickg-zill
The air under the floor is pressurized, so convection won't play much part in
how the air moves.

